# al +infinitivo ...



## dixlettres

Hola: 
Alguien me puede ayudar con esta expresión?
La pongo en contexto: La obra, *al ser* autobiografica, narra muchos suceso reales...

Gracias de antemano.
A bientot


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

Diría:
étant

L'ouvrage, étant autobiographique...


----------



## dixlettres

MarianaElSalvador said:
			
		

> Diría:
> étant
> 
> L'ouvrage, étant autobiographique...


 
Merci, vous avez raison.


----------



## ed-hipo

también : l'oeuvre, de nature autobiographique,


----------



## Loubass

*Nueva pregunta*​

Bonjour à tous!

j'ai des problèmes pour traduir:

*"Al poder observar"*...

Vous diriez "*à on pouvoir observer*" ou bien "*en pouvant observer*"??

Merci beaucoup!

"Al poder observar con el microscopio los óvulos extaídos y los espermatozoides, podemos obtener más datos sobre la infertilidad de la pareja."


----------



## tom29

Si esta bien : en pouvant observer , pero diria mas bien "en observant" porque sino vas a repetir dos veces "pouvoir"


----------



## zazap

tom29 said:


> Si esta bien : en pouvant observer , pero diria mas bien "en observant" porque sino vas a repetir dos veces "pouvoir"



En observant, mucho mejor, de acuerdo contigo


----------



## kartofen

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola de nuevo!
Estoy buscando una traducción para:
_al llegar a...
_No sé si está bien_
 en arriver à..

_Merci beaucoup por ser siempre tan rapidos!


----------



## Paquita

En arrivant à 
ou
 à mon/ton/son/notre ....  arrivée
selon contexte, toujours !!


----------



## Xerinola

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour à tous,

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider? Je ne sais pas comment traduire cette phrase...

_"Reconversión de software a precio preferente al superar los 4 años de fabricación"._

Ma tentative: Reconversion de software à un prix préférentiel quand il dépasse les 4 années de fabrication".

Merci beaucoup
X:


----------



## Paquita

Je te propose :
au bout de 4 ans de fabrication 
ou
après 4 ans de ...
ou encore (ma préférée)
au-delà de 4 ans ...


----------



## Xerinola

Merci beaucoup. Alors il serait: reconversion de software à un prix préférentiel quand il est au-delà de 4 ans de fabrication...

Merci
X:


----------



## GilbertAndré

Je propose:

... quand il dépasse les 4 ans depuis sa fabrication.
ou
... a condition que 4 ans se soient écoulés depuis sa fabrication.
ou
.. au-delà de 4 ans depuis sa fabrication.


----------



## Paquita

Xerinola said:


> Merci beaucoup. Alors il ce serait: reconversion de software à un prix préférentiel quand il est au-delà de 4 ans de fabrication...
> 
> Merci
> X:


 
Je supprimerais le verbe...
Attends tout de même d'autres avis...


----------



## Xerinola

Merci beaucoup, Paquita et Gilbert.

Un abrazo
X:


----------



## mont blanc

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola
Quería saber lo que significa : *Al no mas entrar*... es: à peine était-il entré...en la frase siguiente: Al no mas entrar se puso a ramonear en lo mas escogido de mi jardín. ? Se utiliza esta expresión a menudo?

Gracias


----------



## Domtom

mont blanc said:


> Al no m*á*s entrar [...] à peine était-il entré


 
Yo diría en un 90 % que sí, que esta traducción tuya es correctísima, pero espera la opinión de otros, debido a mi 10 % restante.

No, por aquí en mi país no se suele decir así; sin embargo, lo entenderíamos perfectamente, enseguida.

Quizá en otros países sí sea habitual.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Por esta vez no coincido con Domtom.
Lo correcto es: *no más entrar*= apenas entró (hubo entrado)
Ojo! _Escondido_ y no escogido. Mejor:_ recóndito_


----------



## mont blanc

El escritor es Pablo Neruda; muchas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## Domtom

GURB said:


> Lo correcto es: *no más entrar*= apenas entró (hubo entrado)


 
No dije que no.

Otra sinónima: _Nada más entrar._ Esta sí la oigo a menudo.


----------



## imara

Yo tampoco he oído la expresión...a españoles. Pero sólo un 10% de los hablantes de castellano (o español) son españoles. Así que lo "correcto" depende del lugar. Lo que está claro es que esa expresión no pertenece a la variedad estándar. Lo he encontrado utilizado por venezolanos o salvadoreños. 
Saludos


----------



## mamimitsan

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
buenas noches,

os escribo porque realizando una traducción me ha surgido una duda...más bien un dudote...como se traduciría el infinitivo español en francés? participio presente? gerundio? 
la duda me ha surgido con la frase *"lo que queda al vivir"*

gracias por vuestra ayuda estoy segura que me sacareis de la duda.

 :::: Deuxième message::::
por supuesto...aquí os la dejo:

Otros personajes entran y salen de esta pieza, por la que se transita como en un sueño del que salimos para entender que se trata de una pesadilla, y que el resultado final tampoco ofrece consuelo, porque no es otro que la realidad, lo que queda al vivir.

gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Pas facile...

Creo que tendrías que cambiar el orden para que quede mejor:

..., ce qu'en vivant il lui reste.

o cambiando del todo, y creo que queda mucho más natural:

..., ce que la vie lui réserve.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mamimitsan

muchisimas gracias!!! eres la caña!


----------



## SickPuppie

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenas =)

Estoy en proceso de traducir un texto jurídico del español al francés, y lo cierto es que se me resiste una parte. A ver si alguien me puede echar una mano:

[...] medida que, no podemos olvidar, se alcanzaría de todas maneras por la vía administrativa, *al tratarse* de personas que no residen legalmente en España [...]

¿Estaría bien expresado "_Puisqu'il s'agit de personnes qui ne résident pas légalement en Espagne_"?

Gracias


----------



## Paquita

Sí, pero también puedes decir "s'agissant de" (C 1)


----------



## esseiro

¡Hola SickPuppie!
Paquit& tiene toda la razón con : "s'agissant de"
Lo tuyo no es falso pero en francés, *"moins tu utilises le 'que', mieux c'est..."* (esto, no sé decirlo  en español) ; acaso así : menos pronombres "que" utilizas, mejor.


----------



## tichititita

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
hola,
como se diría en frances -- *al haber vivido* en el extranjero, ella habla muy bien el inglés -- Podría ser -- d`avoir veçu à l`etrangère, elle parle très bien l`anglais. Otra opción sería --ayant veçu à l`etrangère....--- pero mi duda es si significa lo mismo y si es correcto d`avoir veçu

gracias


----------



## myrtillette

Me parece que seria mejor decir: "Ayant vécu à l'étranger, elle parle très bien anglais", o "Comme elle a vécu à l'étranger, elle parle très bien anglais".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- Comme elle a vécu à l'étranger...
- Grâce à son séjour à l'étranger...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## gjuan6

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Buenas,
no sé bien cómo traducir *al + infinitivo* en francés.

Ejemplo:

"escribiendo mejorarás tu expresion _al aprender _ciertas frases hechas"

Propongo:

"En écrivant tu amélioreras ton expression __ _________ certaines phrases faites"

Gracias.


----------



## Domtom

Creo que, en tu ejemplo, sería _en apprenant_.


----------



## gjuan6

Gracias Domtom.


----------



## Domtom

Otros ejemplos, extraídos del Gran Larousse:

*al  *_prep  _*2. *Seguida de infinitivo en; *al llegar, se cayó *en arrivant, il tomba; *al entrar vio a su tío* en entrant, il vit son oncle // comme; *al dar las cinco*  comme cinq heures sonnaient // puisque (ya que) // *al salir el sol* au lever du soleil.
 
RAMÓN GARCÍA-PELAYO Y GROSS, JEAN TESTAS et collaborateurs: *Grand Dictionnaire  **Espagnol-Français Français-Espagnol.  *Larousse-Bordas, Paris, 2ème édition, 1998, (XIV + 850 + 62 + 716) pages. Page 37 de E-F.


----------



## francecita

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenos días, 

como se podría traducir en francés "*al hacer*"  por favor?

El contexto sería: _Después de la demonstración al hacer un pedido, el estudiante tuvo que hacer algunos él mismo.._

Y también decirme si ésta frase es correcta, porque la he echo yo... entonces no sé si se puede decir así... :s 

Muchas gracias
Bss


----------



## Probo

francecita said:


> Buenos días,
> 
> como se podría traducir en francés "*al hacer*" por favor?
> 
> El contexto sería: _Después de la demonstración al hacer un pedido, el estudiante tuvo que hacer algunos él mismo.._
> 
> Y también decidme si esta frase es correcta, porque la he hecho yo... entonces no sé si se puede decir así... :s
> 
> Muchas gracias
> Bss


_Después de una demostración/un ejemplo de cómo se hace un pedido, el estudiante tuvo que hacer algunos él mismo._
Creo que ahora podrás traducirla mejor. Saludos.


----------



## celestialysun

_"Al hacer un pedido" _= "_en passant une commande"_ je pense puisque "hacer une pedido" = "passer une commande" ^^


----------



## makikoba

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
No sé cómo traducir esta expresión al francés...! Busco todas las formas de uso de "al+infinitivo", pero no puedo traducirla!
Alguien me ayuda? gracias!

Siii, perdón por favor!
Dice así: "*al correr de la mañana,* compartías la desazón, el cabreo, la bronca, la impotencia".

Digamos que el sentido es "mientras la mañana transcurría"

Muchas gracias y nuevamente disculpas

MLaura


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Te propongo:

- La matinée passant...
- Au cours de la matinée...
- Tout au long de la matinée

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## makikoba

Gévy said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> Te propongo:
> 
> - La matinée passant...
> - Au cours de la matinée...
> - Tout au long de la matinée
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Hola Gévy!
Mil gracias, creo que las dos últimas se adaptan bien al sentido del texto.
La verdad, este foro es formidable.

Un beso


----------



## Forgetmenot

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Que quiere decir la expresion *"al hacer" *en la frase:

".....", ha dicho Obama al hacer en la Casa Blanca. (prensa)

Falta una palabra despues de hacer???
No encuentro esta expresion en ninguna parte. Cual seria la traduccion en frances??


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Forgetmenot,

Bienvenue parmi nous !

Oui, la phrase semble bancale. Pourrais-tu nous la donner tout entière, qu'on sache au moins ce qu'il a dit et si l'on peut découvrir quelque chose de plus... Sait-on jamais, le contexte comme toujours serait plus que nécessaire. De quoi parle le texte ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Forgetmenot

Merci beaucoup d'avoir répondu et désolée pour le manque de contexte. La phrase entière est:
_"Se acabaron los dias en que Washington daba largas a la toma de decisiones. Mi administracion no negara los hechos sino que seremos guiados por ellos", ha dicho Obama al hacer en la Casa Blanca._

Est-ce que ça t'aide?


----------



## Gévy

Le texte vient apparemment de l'Agence REUTERS (certains journaux le citent comme source, d'autres disent juste "Agences"), tous les journaux offrent exactement le même article. Et la phrase est bancale, oui, il manque quelque chose. ¿Hacer su qué?

Pour ceux qui veulent lire le texte complet:  http://pda.elpais.com/index.php?mod...idNoticia=20090126elpepusoc_1.Tes&seccion=soc

On trouve sur les pages françaises:
"Les jours où Washington traînait des pieds sont révolus. Mon administration ne niera pas les faits. Ces faits guideront notre action", a déclaré le nouveau président américain* lors d'une intervention sur l'environnement à la Maison blanche*. Source

Je n'ai par réussi à retrouver le texte sur REUTERS, ni en espagnol ni en français.

C'est tout ce que je peux dire, et ça ne donne pas grand chose. Désolée. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Forgetmenot

Merci beaucoup Gévy d'avoir fait toutes ces recherches. 
Détrompe-toi, cela m'aide beaucoup, car la traduction française prouve bien tout simplement qu'il manque un ou plusieurs mots dans la phrase espagnole, qui ne veut rien dire telle quelle.
"al hacer" n'était donc sans doute pas une expression figurée mystérieuse mais un début de quelquechose...
Merci encore,
Bises


----------



## MiguelAG1984

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​

¡Buenas noches, Wordreferencieros! :-D

Sigo con el libro de "El Viaje de Baldassare" de Amin Maalouf para intentar traducir unos párrafos de este libro, como ejercicio para mi 3º año de Traducción e Interpretación.

A ver si alguien me puede echar un mano, por favor. (una vez que haya dado un intento para que lo rectifiquéis vosotros mismos, jejeje...)

_"Baldassare tiene que dejar el segundo libro en el convento de Quios cuando, tras haber denunciado al marido de Marta a las autoridades, éstas lo transportan, de mala manera, al Caribdis,_* al creerse engañadas"*

"Baldassare doit laisser le deuxième livre dans le convent de Quios quand, après dénoncer au mari de Marta aux autorités, celles-ci lui transportent, très mal, au Caribdis, à se croire avalées"

Un saludo cordial y muchas gracias,

MIGUELAG1984

Ah, ¡mil disculpas! El texto origen es la que está puesta en español y el texto meta es la que está puesta en francés.

Muchas gracias,

MIGUELAG1984


----------



## cachomero

1. engañar es 'tromper' et non 'avaler'. Yo te recomiendo que uses 'désabuser'
2. 'Al creerse engañadas' introduce el motivo por el que las autoridades encierran al personaje. Tiene, por lo tanto, valor causal.

Prueba algo como: ...celles-ci, persuadées d'avoir été abusées, le conduisent violamment...

Revisa el resto de la frase y cuidado con los gazapillos.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:



cachomero said:


> 1. engañar es 'tromper' et non 'avaler'. Yo te recomiendo que uses 'désabuser'
> 2. 'Al creerse engañadas' introduce el motivo por el que las autoridades encierran al personaje. Tiene, por lo tanto, valor causal.
> 
> Prueba algo como: ...celles-ci, persuadées d'avoir été abusées, le conduisent violamment... *violemment.*
> 
> Revisa el resto de la frase y cuidado con los gazapillos.


 

Engañar no significa _désabuser_ por lo que yo no lo recomiendo y _persuadé_ aquí significa convencido, lo que no me parece la mejor opción.

¿Por qué no traducir simplemente por *se croyant trompé(es)/berné(es)?*


----------



## colombinegrant

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​


Hola, 

Por favor, puedo traducir "*al acercarse*" por "à l'approche de" en francés? 

Esta la frase completa: "Es un síndrome cada vez más frecuente entre los trabajadores *al acercarse* el descanso estival". 

Entiendo así la frase: c'est un syndrome chaque fois plus fréquent chez les travailleurs à l'approche du repos estival. 

Perdón, he olvidado la origen de la frase: un extracto de un artículo en el estrés, firmado por Manetto.     

Podéis corregirme por favor?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
¡Sí, "à l'approche" corresponde perfectamente! - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/approche


----------



## colombinegrant

gracias Tina Iglesias.


----------



## colombinegrant

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Tengo dificultades con la frase siguiente: "Porque nuestro sistema imunológico, *al ralentizar* el ritmo de vida, está más expuesto y vulnerable."

Esta frase no me parece lógica, porque lo poquito que comprendo es: "parce que notre système immunologique, en ralentissant le rythme de vie, est plus exposé et vulnérable". 


Qué pensáis? 
No he encontrado el verbo "ralentizar" en wordreference diccionario.  

Y esta frase os parece sólo médico o también puede explicarse en otro órden?


----------



## Paquita

il suffit de cliquer sur "definición"

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/ralentizar

et de là sur la RAE pour confirmer:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=ralentizar

sistema n'est pas forcément le sujet, ce peut-être le ritmo, mais seuls *le contexte et la phrase entière(obligatoires*) permettront de le déterminer


----------



## colombinegrant

Era la frase completa. El periodista empezaba su frase con "porque".


----------



## chlapec

Je le vois comme ça:

"Parce que, à la suite du ralentissement de notre rythme de vie, notre système..."


----------



## LibertadySutileza

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour à tout le monde dans le forum!

Me gustaría saber como decir en francés "* Justo al salir *de..."
El contexto es el de guiar a una persona en una dirección para el acceso a un sitio de la ciudad, información de guía y la frase completa sería:

" Justo al salir de aquí, a mano derecha, toma la primera a la izquierda cogiendo la calle que esquina la catedral y la deja a vuestra izquierda, y después a la izquierda de nuevo".

Este es mi intento:

"Juste après d' être sorti d'ici, à la main droite, prend la première à gauche en prenant la rue qui place en coin la cathédrale et elle la laisse à votre main gauche, et après à gauche de nouveau"

¡Espero que esté lo más cerca posible y gracias por su ayuda!
Tengan todos un día maravilloso


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour.

*Juste en sortant d'ici*.

Attention : No se dice "à la main droite/gauche". Tampoco "après de". "Qui place en coin"? "Prend", no es correcto. Busca en el diccionario la forma de decirlo (no corregimos frases enteras).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## LibertadySutileza

Gracias Gévy por mostrarme mis errores.  ¿Sería correcto entonces decir: "Juste en sontant d'ici à droite, prend la première à gauche en prenant la rue que/_qui?_ forme un coin avec la cathédrale et elle la laisse à gauche et aprés a gauche de nouveau"?

Gracias.

Nota de moderación:
Tu nueva pregunta ha sido aislada para formar otro hilo. Norma 2
Esquinar (calle)


----------



## Susana07

*Nueva pregunta*​
¡Hola a todos!

Ya veo que para traducir "al + infinitivo" se traduce por gerundio, pero ¿y si quiero traducir dos expresiones seguidas que se traducen por gerundio en francés? (según mi intento, puede que esté equivocada...).

Yo quiero traducir la frase:

"... yo pensaba que algún viajero se sorprendería *al vernos* allí *al pasar*" (al pasar _él _por donde nosotras estábamos).

Mi intento es:

"...je pensais que quelqu’un des passagers du métro serait étonné *en nous voyant* là-bas *en passant*".

¿Es correcto tanto gerundio seguido en francés?

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Dos gerundios seguidos son demadiado en francés, cierto. 

Diría: serait étonné en passant de nous voir là-bas (ou de nous y voir ?).

Sería bueno conocer el contexto, que nos explicaras la situación porque traducir así, sin saber de qué va, es dar palos de ciego.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Susana07

Gévy said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dos gerundios seguidos son demadiado en francés, cierto.
> 
> Diría: serait étonné en passant de nous voir là-bas (ou de nous y voir ?).
> 
> Sería bueno conocer el contexto, que nos explicaras la situación porque traducir así, sin saber de qué va, es dar palos de ciego.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Sí, perdón. El contexto es que yo estaba visitando una estación de metro que no funciona pero está abierta al público como museo y puedes llegar hasta el andén (que sigue con la publicidad antigua, los azulejos, etc.). Los trenes de esa línea siguen pasando, y los viajeros que van dentro pueden ver a la gente que está visitando la estación cuando pasan con el tren.


----------



## Paquita

No te olvides de que:
pasando = en passant, en train de passer (acción o manera)
al pasar = en passant, quand ils passent (tiempo)

En tu contexto, creo que lo traduciría por una proposición temporal como si fuera "cuando pasa" : quand il passe (devant nous)


----------



## eleanor66

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour, 

J'aurai aimé savoir comment traduire *"al leer la carta"* ? Est ce que je peux le traduire par : "à la lecture de la lettre" ou plutôt "en lisant la lettre" ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Marie3933

eleanor66 said:


> "al leer la carta" -> "en lisant la lettre"


OUI. Ou: _quand on lit la lettre, quand j'ai lu la lettre..._ (selon le contexte).


----------



## tournesoule

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
i Hola ! 

No sé realmente cómo se puede traducir esta frase :
El narrador habla a una otra persona de una música, que le recuerda (a esta persona) su vida cuando la aprendíó (una mélodía). 
el narrador dice : "pero ahora, *al decírtela*, se trasmuta {esta música}, y ya no es su mélodía lo que unicamente te viene con ella, sino la realidad misma de los días cuando la aprendiste".
Tengo unas dificultades para traducir esta parte (decírtela). Mi intento : "Mais maintenant, en te la disant, elle se métamorphose,..."etc, puisqu'il parle de cette chanson là (un air particulier). J'avais aussi imaginé : "mais maintenant, alors que je te LA (?) dis, elle se métamorphose..." ou peut-être faut-il changer "decir", et utiliser par exemple "décrire" (maintenant, alors que je te la décris,...), mais dans ce cas le sens change...

Muchas gracias, Merci beaucoup


----------



## Paquita

*La concha vacía* Luis Cernuda (source obligatoire, norme 4)

Le texte : http://habitandoelolvido.lacoctelera.net/post/2006/12/21/la-concha-vacia-luis-cernuda-

Je ne traduirais pas par "alors que je te LA  dis", mais par "alors que *tu* te la dis"...Il n'y a pas de "je" dans le texte..
"En te la disant" résout le problème.

disant ? L'auteur aurait pu employer cantar, tararear, repetir.... il a utilisé decir...
Ce n'est pas l'idéal pour toi, mais c'est ce qu'il a choisi..


----------



## tournesoule

Ok, je comprends mieux, merci. "En te la disant" me paraît bien, j'avais effectivement vu une trace du narrateur qui n'a pas du tout lieu d'être ! Bonne soirée


----------



## Elodiele

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour tout le monde,

Je cherche quelle pourrait être la traduction de *"al barrer"*, dans cette phrase: "Una manera de obtener mejores precios es vender la fruta diferenciada por calidades y no *al barrer*, como se ha hecho durante las últimas temporadas. "

Merci d avance pour votre aide!

Elodie


----------



## chlapec

Bonjour Elodiele, je crois que c'est une façon de dire "a granel" (en vrac) en Amérique.


----------



## Elodiele

OK. Merci !!


----------



## royaume

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Como se traduce "* Al entrar "*

El Contexto: 
"Al entrar, no pudo creer lo que veían sus ojos".

J'hésite entre, _A l'entrée_ ou _En entrant_.

Merci

R.


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Hola royaume,

Es "en entrant". "A l'entrée" no suena nada bien en francés...
Un saludo,

Supercali


----------



## blomst

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¡Hola!¿Como puedo expresar *al nacer et al cumplir *en francés? He buscado en el dictionario, pero no he encontrada.
Gracias


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Hola blomst,

¿Puedes darnos el contexto por favor? 
Para "al nacer", sin más informaciones, yo diría "à la naissance". En cuanto a "al cumplir", depende si se trata de cumplir años, promesas u otras cosas...
Supercali


----------



## SingeGB

Nueva pregunta​
Hola,

Tengo una duda sobre la expresión "Al ver". 

Los dos ejemplos son tomados de canciones, lo cual supone de entrada una desventaja tratándose de construcciones no necesariamente lógicas. Vamos a los ejemplos

"Ven a verme, al ver, verás" (Verso de "Al ver verás" de Spinetta). Podría ser traducido como:

"Viens me voir, quand tu me voies, tu verras" 

cambiando el infinitivo "al ver" por el subjuntivo "cuando tu me veas", sin embargo al hacer esto se pierde cierta indeterminación de la frase y por tanto parte del juego de palabras. Podría usarse entonces una traducción literal tal como: "Viens me voir, au voir, tu verras"? Es "au voir" una expresion válida en francés? 

El segundo ejemplo tomado de una canción de Silvio Rodriguez:

"Ayer te leí una mano y cada dibujo al verme me interrogó", ("Aunque no esté de moda")

De nuevo, la primera opción: "Hier je t'ai lu une main, et chaque dessin, au moment de me voir, m'a interrogé" una segunda podría ser "Hier je t'ai lu une main, et chaque dessin, au me voir, m'a interrogé" ??

Gracias por la atención.


----------



## michèle.m

* NUEVA PREGUNTA*


Bonjour à tous et à toutes!

Je vous demande de votre aide pour traduire cette construction grammaticale:

_"Una gota gorda de sudor resbaló por la melena larga y azabache de Arminda, mojando, *al caer* junto a un botón, la seda color marfil de la camisa."_
(Bryce Echenique, A. _Un mundo para Julius_.)

Je sais que la structure: *Al + INF* est traduite par le participe présent (en chantant, en parlant, etc). Mais dans ce cas là, j'aurais deux formules égaux, et la traduction ne me convainc pas. Est-ce qu'il y a une autre possibilité ou on accepte cette redondance verbale? 

"Une grosse goutte de sueur glissait sur la longue chevelure de jais d’Arminda, en mouillant, en tombant à côté d’un bouton, la soie de couleur ivoire de la chemise."

Merci d'avance.


Michèle.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Podrías optar por usar el passé simple para los verbos que decidas emplear para traducir «resbalar» y «mojar» y el gérondif para el verbo que decidas emplear para traducir «caer».


----------



## michèle.m

Merci swift!

C'est une solution, mais je ne suis pas très sûre... parce qu'il s'agit d'actions simultanées et je pense que je devrais les respecter.



Michèle.


----------



## swift

En francés, si dices —por poner un ejemplo— «la roue arrière s’enfonça dans une flaque et éclaboussa deux piétons distraits», se sobreentiende que se trata de una concatenación de acciones prácticamente simultáneas. Si dices «Gérard prit deux tubes et, faisant gicler de la peinture sur la toile, il composa son dernier tableau» también.


----------



## michèle.m

D'accord! J'ai bien compris 
Merci pour l'explication swift.

C'est difficile et ambiguë l'expression du Gérondif. 


Michèle.


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Primero : resbaló = glissa (passé simple)

... et, en tombant à côté d’un bouton, mouilla la soie (de) couleur ivoire de la chemise."

On est souvent obligé de prendre cette tournure.


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

On dit souvent que "al" donne une action simultanée. Pour ma part je pense que ce n'est pas vrai, il y a toujours un léger décalage.

Al verme se preguntó ....

Il m'a vu d'abord et ensuite il s'est demandé...


----------



## michèle.m

Buenas noches, bonsoir!

Je suis tout à fait d'accord.
Je vous remercie de votre réponse.


Michèle.


----------

